# Air Con 3 phase vs 1 phase Help sparkies



## Robbo2234 (18/1/13)

Hi all.

the time has come to get some ducted air con, here is my story....

I was sold on a 3 phase 15kw inverter system, but needed to get a 3 phase meter as i all ready have thee phases to the house.

the problem with that is if I upgrade I NEED to get a smart meter and will be charged @ 47.77 cents per KWH in peak periods 2pm till 8pm. Monday to Friday. when most of the power will be used as the missus is home with the kids.

so them go with a single phase?

not including the the hot water system I am at 114 amps! so I am full!
there is already 20 amps for for a split system that i am going to remove but this is the power source for my BIAB rig with 2 10 amp elements so I don't relay want to loose that.

WTF can I do.

I am under the impression that the max I can have on one phase is 100 amps is this correct?

Any info would be a help!


----------



## Robbo2234 (18/1/13)

and a photo of the box if it helps


----------



## Airgead (18/1/13)

Plant some trees dude...

As soon as you need a new meter the power company will push you onto a smart meter which means time of day metering which means that any power used in peak times (usually 8-8) will cost you big time. If you cant shift your load onto shoulder or off peak you will end up with a huge power bill.

For us time of day was great as most of our load can be shifted off peak (I spent 5 years making sure we don't need to use the aircon except on extreme days.. today was the first this summer) so we pay 22c shoulder or 8c off peak instead of 45c peak for 90% of our power. If you draw a heavy load in peak times though you will pay big time. 15Kw system will cost you nearly $7/hour to run at 45c/kwh.

Trees. Shade. Passive solar cooling.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## shmang (18/1/13)

I can only see 2 options,

1: Stick with the split system/upgrade (sacrificing the BIAB rig :unsure: )
2: Upgrade to three phase and live with paying 45c per Kwh.

Unless you can switch your hot water, oven or cook top to gas ( i couldn't make out what all the circuits where for in the pic) to try and find some capacity.

Most supply authority's don't really like you drawing more that a 100A per phase unless your on CT metering (which your probably not), but in saying that I had essential energy replace a meter a month ago that burnt out from running with 108 amps on all three phase's and they weren't too worried about running it like that and said they would just replace it if it happened again :huh: 
We rearranged the loads anyway in case that wasn't their stance if it did happened again


----------



## Robbo2234 (18/1/13)

could I double up on the exsting air con / biab conection?

remove the old air con install the new one and still have the 20 amp for the biab and only use it when the air con is off?


----------



## yum beer (18/1/13)

Surely you can get a better rate than that, it seems ******* way high.
I have an 18kw ducted system running through a smart meter and I pay 32c kw/h...and Im in the sticks and get shafted.
Id be talking to your supplier, or if no luck your new supplier.


----------



## DU99 (18/1/13)

Get a new supplier


----------



## porky (18/1/13)

shmang said:


> Most supply authority's don't really like you drawing more that a 100A per phase unless your on CT metering (which your probably not), but in saying that I had essential energy replace a meter a month ago that burnt out from running with 108 amps on all three phase's and they weren't too worried about running it like that and said they would just replace it if it happened again :huh:
> We rearranged the loads anyway in case that wasn't their stance if it did happened again


If I may ask, how are you using 108 amps on each of three phases? That is using 324 amps....I use a lot, and my three phase transformer is rated for 60 amps. The biggest single breaker is 32 amps three phase for the brewery and the welder. Just wondering.


----------



## Robbo2234 (19/1/13)

I am not . I just have one phase at the moment looking to upgrade to 3 phase

but if I upgrade I need to get a smart meter 

the electricity price is governed by the government your supplier can give you a discount. if I stay single phase I can still get the same discount at a lower rate.


----------



## porky (19/1/13)

Oh I see. Can't be of any help, sorry.


----------



## shmang (19/1/13)

budwiser said:


> If I may ask, how are you using 108 amps on each of three phases? That is using 324 amps....I use a lot, and my three phase transformer is rated for 60 amps. The biggest single breaker is 32 amps three phase for the brewery and the welder. Just wondering.


I was running 108 amps/ phase on road heating at one of NSW's ski resorts.


----------



## seemax (19/1/13)

I'm only paying 21c / kWH ... even then we use the A/C sparingly!! Fan and cold beers work pretty well..,


----------



## komodo (21/1/13)

Mean while industry is paying between 3 and 8c per kWh...

Id be shopping your rate around and getting a better deal than 45c


----------

